# Moving to Oliva and would love some help...



## towseruk (Sep 15, 2008)

Hola, Ingles Amigos. Can somebody please help us. I am shortly moving into the Oliva area (noviembre) ish with my other half and our daughter who is 8. We are looking for a good school and details of what we need to do to get her enrolled. We intend putting her through Spanish main stream as lots of people keep suggesting that would be best. We are coming over again next week so any help at would be gratefully received.
Many thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Welsome to the forum. I cant help you I'm afraid, but, our moderator, Stravinski lives in Oliva I believe and has done for a few years - I'm sure he'll have plenty to say when he's next about, although I dont think he has children!

Jo


----------



## towseruk (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks JoJo for the info. Wether he has kids or not, any help of any kind will be welcome.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

towseruk said:


> Hola, Ingles Amigos. Can somebody please help us. I am shortly moving into the Oliva area (noviembre) ish with my other half and our daughter who is 8. We are looking for a good school and details of what we need to do to get her enrolled. We intend putting her through Spanish main stream as lots of people keep suggesting that would be best. We are coming over again next week so any help at would be gratefully received.
> Many thanks



Hi there

Yes, I live on the hills overlooking Oliva
There are quite a few state schools in the town, but the trouble is you need to have registered last May for the current school year

I'll just go away and see if I can find details of the school names


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Yep, here you go .... check the link on the Oliva Town web site

Tourist Web

Afraid we dont have any kids at school here in Spain
But 8 is a good age to go to state school as she will become bi ligual quite quickly from what others have said

Which area are you moving to?


----------



## towseruk (Sep 15, 2008)

thank you...


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

towseruk said:


> thank you...


They are posted on the link I put above


----------



## towseruk (Sep 15, 2008)

Havn't decided exactly on the area yet. We come over again on Sunday for a couple of days and then again early October, hopefully to find a 12 month let until we settle.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

towseruk said:


> Havn't decided exactly on the area yet. We come over again on Sunday for a couple of days and then again early October, hopefully to find a 12 month let until we settle.


What kind of place are you looking for?
In the town, or out in the campo, or small village
Away from expats or in the thick of them?


----------



## towseruk (Sep 15, 2008)

Not in the centre if I can help it, We are not bothered about English neighbours although we would like some other kids around.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

towseruk said:


> Not in the centre if I can help it, We are not bothered about English neighbours although we would like some other kids around.


OK, well ... as you know the centre of Oliva can be a little noisy, especially the old quarter where a lot of English live

Have you tried the playa area? Obviously near the beach and less high rise than the new town of Oliva. Also there are new apartments and houses on the South side of Oliva at the very very end of the paseo

Other than that Piles is only a short distance away


----------



## aliciaw (May 12, 2008)

*good schools in Oliva*

we researched all of the schools when we moved to Oliva and the 2 best schools are Rebollet on the N332 where our daughter goes now and St Joseph on the road to the beach. When we arrived we went to the town hall and asked them about local schools - they warned us of a couple because of social problems and disruptive children. One was Santa Anna and I can't remeber the name of the other. We went to all of the others and they all had most of the curriculum in Valenciano (the local dialect)- we wanted our daughter to speak Castellano so we shortlisted the above 2 schools as they do a 50/50 curriculum. If that does not matter to you then there are 2-3 more schools that seem ok.
hope that helps
Alicia


----------



## towseruk (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for the info. We fly back AGAIN !!! next Tuesday to sort out accomodation. The sooner the better, so we can register at the town hall. Rebollet ? is that the one near the petrol station.


----------



## aliciaw (May 12, 2008)

*Oliva schools*

Kind of- it is where the big church is a little down from there. It is usually easier to get a place in your school of choice outside the usual application stage as threy will have some vacancies in some classes. let me know if you need any more help. Alicia


----------



## towseruk (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks Aliciaw, after 40 more messages you may regret saying that...


----------

